# Ctv



## coltonjared (Apr 26, 2005)

Can I get CTV on fta and if i can what sat is it on? thanks


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Lyngsat used to list it as being on one of the C-Band transponders Anik F1, but they removed it about a year ago.


----------

